# Haven't done any show and tell in a while.



## robert flynt (Sep 10, 2022)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 10, 2022)

Drop dead gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 10, 2022)

Good looking knives

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2022)

Beautiful work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 10, 2022)

Dynamite! Always love to see your knives and sheaths. First cabin! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2022)

Man you make some beautiful stuff. I always enjoy seeing your work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 10, 2022)

Those are some mighty fine looking pieces! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 10, 2022)

OK you've stunned us with your pictures! Now about that second one WOW Love everything about it. The shape of the guard, the blade and the handle work is over the top. What's the inlay on the sheath? I'm thinking some type of lizard

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 11, 2022)

Nice! What do you treat the fine cracks with in the bone handles. Also, you harvest the bone yourself or buy pre cleaned?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 11, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> OK you've stunned us with your pictures! Now about that second one WOW Love everything about it. The shape of the guard, the blade and the handle work is over the top. What's the inlay on the sheath? I'm thinking some type of lizard


The second one is camen inlay on the sheath and the one with the German stainless damascus blade is ostrich leg skin inlay.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 11, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice! What do you treat the fine cracks with in the bone handles. Also, you harvest the bone yourself or buy pre cleaned?


The handle on the one with the S/S damascus blade is ancient walrus tooth ivory and the spacers are mammoth ivory filed in a twisted ribbon pattern. There is no treatment done to the walrus tooth other than stabilizing. I do use do use giraffe, camel, zebra and other bone but I purchased it from African and India dealers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 13, 2022)

Robert,
Your knives and sheaths are always outstanding!!! Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 15, 2022)

Just came across this post! Nice knives - very nice. I particularly like that walrus tooth handle. Gotta go see if I can find any!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 15, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Just came across this post! Nice knives - very nice. I particularly like that walrus tooth handle. Gotta go see if I can find any!


If you locate any, you might share it on here. I’m pretty sure a few people would want some! Chuck


----------



## SENC (Sep 15, 2022)

Fantastic, Robert! And thank you for not posting for a while - gave me a chance to upgrade to a phone that has some water resistance so my slobber is less likely to ruin it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 16, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> If you locate any, you might share it on here. I’m pretty sure a few people would want some! Chuck


Chuck, one of the source's for this ivory is Russia ( Siberia ) and I will not use them any more. The other source is a Alaskan dealer and I will see if I can find his card. You are looking at a price range of $200 up. The piece on this knife was $300.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 22, 2022)

For the members, asking about the walrus ivory . The Stag Depot has some in stock now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 23, 2022)

Waiting on admittance!


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 23, 2022)

World class Mike!


----------

